# Lake Orien, MI female, 1 year old



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

"Moving and need to find a home for my 1 year old German shepherd. Purebred. Has all shots and records. All new license for this year. She comes with all her toys and food/water dishes, bedding, food bin with food, treats, leash, collar, harness, and rechargeable anti bark training device. She also comes with her crate which is the biggest one they make. It's like a condo for her. Very friendly and loves to play. I was going to just give her to nice loving home. But I guess I need to do a pet adoption fee so it weeds out the people that would treat her badly or try to fight her. So I'm asking for $400.00 adoption fee. But if just let me know if that to much and we can totally figure something out. I just want her to go to a loving person"

1 year old German Shepherd.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

She looks very nice. I wish you and her the best in finding a new home. We do have relatives in the area, but none of them would work out.


----------



## ramu3527 (Mar 22, 2014)

kess&ellie said:


> "Moving and need to find a home for my 1 year old German shepherd. Purebred. Has all shots and records. All new license for this year. She comes with all her toys and food/water dishes, bedding, food bin with food, treats, leash, collar, harness, and rechargeable anti bark training device. She also comes with her crate which is the biggest one they make. It's like a condo for her. Very friendly and loves to play. I was going to just give her to nice loving home. But I guess I need to do a pet adoption fee so it weeds out the people that would treat her badly or try to fight her. So I'm asking for $400.00 adoption fee. But if just let me know if that to much and we can totally figure something out. I just want her to go to a loving person"
> 
> 1 year old German Shepherd.


Hi, find a home for her yet?


----------

